# OFFSHORE REPORT: Big Minnow... 4/1 OI



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 1-Apr-2004 7:33:16 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greetings from Pirate's Cove!!! Finally getting a chance to sit down and give you fishing freaks the lowdown on our recent adventure. Departed Salt Pond's marina at 11:30am Wednesday with Capt. Paul and friend Rich, under less than ideal boating conditions... Made our way out of the Chesepeake Bay and headed S down the beach headed for the offshore waters of North Carolina. The weather was not pretty! The wx man was telling us of a marine weather advisor as we chugged passed the False Cape beaches, miraculously dodging the numerous thunderstorms and the majority of the forecasted rain. The wind was huffing around 20kts. when the skies started to lift and the dreary morning unfolded into a sunny, tolerable afternoon. We kept slipping SSE all night arriving near the Rockpile at 5am when we began rigging the baits and preparing for the days activities.. We were on the troll at 5:20am and at 5:30am we had our first fish on and in the boat; a Mako. Capt. Paul happened to be looking at the flatline bait as it was crushed by the skyrocketing fish!! Awesome!! We trolled N from the 150 line up to the 310/ 830 where we found a decent color change, temp. break, and FISH!! First off was a Fat Albert, and then we steered E into 150 fathoms where we snarred our first Tuna of the day, a Blackfin in the 71* water.... Then it was chaos for an hour and half as the YFT's wouldn't stay away from us... At several points we had double's, and the occaisional triple hook-up of the 20-30lbs. Tuna... They ate every bait, in every position.. there was a period of time where we ran only 3 baits due to the great bite that was going off..... We fished only until 9:45am when the building winds and seas encouraged us homeward.. By that point we had 8 Tuna in the box, released several smaller fish, and pulled off 2 fish mid-battle. This is how it's supposed to be.... The ride for Oregon Inlet was full of 8ft waves and horizontal sea spray driven on by the gusty W wind.. Managed the inlet and arrived at the slip at 3:30pm(28 hours later) to fuel up and ready ourselves for tommorrow's journey into the deep blue. We have a great crew coming along in Glenn(Persistence), Craige(cstallin), and Kevin(albyman)...and, I can't wait to learn a trick or 3.... Ya'll be good and check back tommorrow for the latest update... until then, I'm onto the fresh Tuna and Mako!! Fish On 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------

